# Put rocks back!



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 7, 2009)

Went out to the warrumbungles the other day and was shocked to find, a rest area which I go herping at on the way out (there are a few different species there its ajacent to a national park) was trashed, every rock was rolled over and left there, or flipped, smashed etc. just thought I would post this to say, who ever does it, please dont destroy the habitat while you look. it really pissed me off, also, there were a few spots at the warrumbungles that were the same, not a single rock larger then a pebble on huge rock areas, all were smashed and cracked and chipped, and noticed it today at west head when I was dropping luke1 home. (went for a little walk) so if you are someone who f.l.i.p.s and breaks them just think, if you really like reptiles why wreck there habitat, it is wrecking it for all of us, giving us all a bad name, and means they wont be as common in these areas. on a nicer note, we saw 8 snakes in the past few days, 3 spotted blacks, and a yellow faced whip snake at warrumbungles, and a yellow faced whip snake, 2 small eyeds and a marsh snake near me. other cool herps we have seen are saltuarius moritzi, burtons legless lizard, about 4 egernia species and a small amount of geckos, it was pretty cool at night. give me a few days to get some threads ready

thanks.


----------



## Australis (Oct 7, 2009)

Lay some corrugated..lazy people.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

yer australis is right, tin is better for finding snakes then rocks in most cases, though if you are flipping tin you found, please remember other people might be using it so put it back, nothing worse then finding your tin has been lifted and put back the wrong way half covering a small bush leaving a huge gap. or taken by clean up crews and tin theifs


----------



## Kris (Oct 8, 2009)

If tin is found in the bush I always remove it. A koala might cut its foot, get tetanus and die, fall into a creek, pollute the water and kill off a bunch of other wildlife.

How dare a "clean up crew" take rubbish away.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

lol I see your views, our tin and board is found in the bush, left in the bush but we position in to attract stuff, never though of all that, but what annoys me is the clean up crews leave all the rubbish only taking the tin, why dont they take the rubish aswell.


----------



## Kris (Oct 8, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 8, 2009)

of our tin? or of people taking it? I posted some pics of all the stuff people dumped a while ago.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't really get the whole rock flipping thing anyway. Too easy to damage something underneath I reckon. Sure, it makes it more difficult to find herps but at least they stay in one piece. The only thing I turn is fallen bark around tree trunks, no rocks, no logs, no stripping bark off trees. And to be honest, I hope I don't see sheets of tin etc in the National Parks.


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 8, 2009)

tin spots are always awesome.


----------



## Nephrurus (Oct 18, 2009)

Old matresses, car bodies, tin and asbestos sheeting are magnificent reptile habitat, usually found in places where natural cover has has either been burnt from too frequent fire (logs and dead trees) or removed (bush rock and large logs for firewood). Close to developed areas it's all the habitat there is left. Removing this stuff is akin to removing the bushrock... you're just taking the habitat. It might not be pretty, but it's better for the critters than nothing. 

-H


----------



## JasonL (Oct 18, 2009)

Damb Clean-up Australia!!!! ruined my best She Oak spot.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 18, 2009)

We had heaps of sick rubbish spots on Boodarie Station which provided regular finds of nice Stimsons, spiny-tail monitors etc for us but good old BHP and their flash work health and saftey policies went over the entire station and removed every last trace of it. At least the aboriginal land around here remains full of rubbish.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 23, 2009)

yer its a shame when clean ups take away good spots, I wonder if they see snakes when they move the junk  does anyone know if national parks are doing something to repair rocks that are damaged and replace them, there was one ridge at warrumbungle national park that was just rock surface with smashed smaller bits everywhere,the only rocks where either not put back properly or the wrong side up, although I think it is also bushwalkers to blame for going off the tracks breaking some of them, its good they are now putting board walks in. I am mostly cranky about a spot in the hunter valley as I mentioned that is ajacent to national park as every rock was rolled and there were no geckos or snakes under the tin, I think someone had come through in the few days before as it looked fresh. it needs to be drilled in to all new herpers to be careful and leave everything as they found it, that means no souvenirs either. why poach stuff if you can just buy it anyway, most stuff is on licence. people shouldnt have to keep the name of a place secret in fear of it getting raped and pillaged by poachers, something needs to be done to stop it, really annoys me as I love herping and its really depressing seeing a destroyed area which was once loaded with reptiles, any herper will agree. maybe a few expierienced people could post up some info pics and get a sticky put on the thread with guidelines to herping without doing damage. from what I have heard, WA is really bad, really depressing stuff, has anyone got any graphic pictures to add to the thread to show what happens. if people really love reptiles they would not wreck the habitat, thats my whinge, add your own I am happy to see others opinions.

sorry about the bad spelling, punctuation and no paragraphs, didnt know my whinge was gonna be that long.....


----------



## bk201 (Oct 23, 2009)

remember replacement rocks have to come from somewhere.

yea i go herping aswell as invertebrate collecting in a few locations around sydney and you can always tell the type of person thats been there by the way they leave it especially anoys me when people remove the rocks smash them up and use them to surround there fires.


----------



## girdheinz (Oct 23, 2009)

The biggest environmental vandal in Australia, Ian Kiernan. Removal of habitat without a thought.

Gird


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 23, 2009)

bk201 said:


> remember replacement rocks have to come from somewhere.
> 
> yea i go herping aswell as invertebrate collecting in a few locations around sydney and you can always tell the type of person thats been there by the way they leave it especially anoys me when people remove the rocks smash them up and use them to surround there fires.


 
artificial rocks, can be made out of a few materials, have heard of studies using fibreglass rocks, but are they fire proof?


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 23, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> Went out to the warrumbungles the other day and was shocked to find, a rest area which I go herping at on the way out (there are a few different species there its ajacent to a national park) was trashed, every rock was rolled over and left there, or flipped, smashed etc. just thought I would post this to say, who ever does it, please dont destroy the habitat while you look. it really pissed me off, also, there were a few spots at the warrumbungles that were the same, not a single rock larger then a pebble on huge rock areas, all were smashed and cracked and chipped, and noticed it today at west head when I was dropping luke1 home. (went for a little walk) so if you are someone who f.l.i.p.s and breaks them just think, if you really like reptiles why wreck there habitat, it is wrecking it for all of us, giving us all a bad name, and means they wont be as common in these areas. on a nicer note, we saw 8 snakes in the past few days, 3 spotted blacks, and a yellow faced whip snake at warrumbungles, and a yellow faced whip snake, 2 small eyeds and a marsh snake near me. other cool herps we have seen are saltuarius moritzi, burtons legless lizard, about 4 egernia species and a small amount of geckos, it was pretty cool at night. give me a few days to get some threads ready
> 
> thanks.



+1

It is genuinely disgusting seeing this sort of thing happening. It doesn't take much effort to put a rock or log back into the position you find it in. It's just plain disrespect.


----------



## bk201 (Oct 23, 2009)

lol i rekon people would probably steal the artificial rocks for there gardens just as much as they would real ones.,


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 24, 2009)

bk201 said:


> lol i rekon people would probably steal the artificial rocks for there gardens just as much as they would real ones.,


 
they can stop large scale rock collecting with simple gates like they have for all fire trails in ku-ring-gai chase national park, yes people can still take a few but it stops people coming in with trailers and collecting them like the old days. a lot of people dont see it as doing damage which is also a bad thing, they need education, years ago my dad took all the rocks off our land ( not that many there compared to places that have outcrops but its still habitat), all are used to line gardens its such a waste of good rock. he didnt think anything of it at the time, years ago people just did that, he told me of when he was a kid being taken to the nepean river to collect "lucky stones" where they would fill the trailer to take home for the gardens, and apparently a lot of people did it aswell.


----------

